# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Ku ka lojëra në Internet

## Eros

Lojra mjaf argetuese ne internet mund te gjeni tek www.candystand.com ose www.nabiscoworld.com

----------


## miri

Nese don te rrish ter naten pa gjume ik tek http://www.arcadepod.com   te premtoj qe do te pelqejne lojrat e ndryshme qe ndodhen atje.  Ke dhe http://www.coffeebreakarcade.com por ajo e para me ka pelqy me shume.

----------


## Ensi

Cuna, lojera te lezetcme ka tek http://www.shockwave.com, bye bye  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shqiptari02

here it is http://www.thecellar.org

----------


## c00L_3oy

www.game-revolution.com mundesh me mare lojra demo po mundesh edhe me mare cheats!!!!!(code)

----------


## Reiart

www.popcap.com do te shikoni qe ka lojra te sezetshme.

----------


## bursa33

Shikoni dhe kete faqe : www.gamesplay.com  .

----------


## Asteroid

http://www.gamerspress.com 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PO TE DONI LOJRAT E FUNDIT TE DALA NE SHITJE BENI NJE ZE.KAM
LIDHJE TE NDRYSHME FTP DHE MUND TI SHKARKONI QE KETEJ.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.all-games.net

----------


## Asteroid

-1NSANE
-COMMANDOS
-DEATH RALLY
-FATE OF THE DRAGON
-MAX PAYNE
-OUTLIVE

----------


## bursa33

Ne kete faqe ka shume lojera fre per amatoret e lojerave me letra.

Lojera me letra

----------


## Eminemka

na late tere diten me lojra...

----------


## LeNNoN

dhe tek yahoo.com ka lojera te bukra
njera nga ato qe me pelqen eshte shahu  :buzeqeshje: 

pastaj nqs doni te luani counter-strike www.gameszone.ro
mund ta merrni ketu  :buzeqeshje: 


LeNNoN !

----------


## Noerti

http://games.yahoo.com Kjo eshte kollona e lojrave besoj :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zana e malit

I pashe disa nga faqet per lojra qe i keni postuar ketu, mirepo ate qe une me se shumti e perdor kur kam kohe te lire nuk e pashe te jete vene ketu, andaj edhe po ua jap ate adrese dhe besoj se nuk do te zhgenjeheni:

www.miniclip.com  nderkaq loja me interesante, si per t'u zbavitur ashtu edhe per te zhvilluar trurin, e njekohesisht edhe aftesite eshte loja "Crypt Raider"!!!! :shkelje syri: 

ZeM :zana:

----------


## StormAngel

mini clip ka loja interesante  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zana e malit

> mini clip ka loja interesante


Storm, kete e pe tash, apo e thua nga pervoja?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Jam fans i madh i lojërave në internet! :buzeqeshje: 
Kam përvojë të gjatë me loja...dhe rallë web faqe më ka ikur nga syri.
Mini Clip më pëlqen shumë se i ka shumë sende në një vend.

----------


## Zana e malit

PAjtohem plotesisht me ty.PO s'me the ty cila loje te pelqen me se shumti ne kete faqe?!

Ne mes tjerash, me lejo te ta uroj ditelindjen edhe ketu!.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Kjo më pelqen shume,po edhe tjerat jane ok:

----------


## REJDI

www.gamenetwork.com

----------

